# Atlas Cross Sport w/ painted calipers



## RLineWeasel (Jul 1, 2020)

Hey guys.
I finally got around to painting the calipers on the wife's Atlas Cross Sport. I've had painted calipers / drums since a kid (2001) and done these many times, but I had always used spray paint. This time, I tried using the brush on kit. I've gotta say, the brush on kit worked very well. Probably not worth the additional cost since I'm comfortable taking calipers off, and taping up the other components under the wheel wells that I don't want painted, but it was good to try this new to me product. Oh, and I didn't even use 1/4 of the paint, so I'll have that to give to my dad who's going to paint the calipers on his truck. 

Now for the pictures. The wife wanted the caliper brackets left factory silver, so I cleaned them up and clear coated them to keep them looking nice. I removed the front calipers to paint them, but left the rears in tact, except I removed the retaining wire so I could paint around it.


----------



## MGPVW (Jun 2, 2017)

what type of brush on paint did you use?


----------

